#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Why is it?

## bbigman21

I know this is common and has happened to me hundreds of times here. But this time I am so torqued that I need to vent. I am trying to sell things before I go. Right now working on the truck. About a year ago we are looking for trucks. I wanted to buy a used truck. Because the family would be using it. And the g/f needed to learn how to drive. We looked at several trucks but did not like any of them.(Of course all picked out by family) So anyway I had a list of what I wanted but all the other cars were missing something. Like I wanted a four door cab they would bring a cab and a half. Things like that. When finally the brought one around that was acceptable. It needed some repair. Tires and such. But it was a 2002 and they wanted 320,000 for it. So I said I didn't want it. Family and GF pressured me into it. I don't know how many times I have heard the excuses why it is so expensive when we buy it. And when we go sell why we have to sell it so cheap. So now a year goes by, guess what she wants to sell it for? Put 8,000 kilo on it got a new set of continental all terrain tires. No accidents.

----------


## kingwilly

110,000 ?

----------


## bbigman21

I want more guess's but is that what you think it's worth?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I know that if it's got tits or tires, it will cost ya.

----------


## DrAndy

> When finally the brought one around that was acceptable. It needed some repair. Tires and such. But it was a 2002 and they wanted 320,000 for it. So I said I didn't want it. Family and GF pressured me into it.


do you think it was possible that the real price was 270,000 and they took the 50,000

quite likely judging by your story so far

----------


## bbigman21

> I know that if it's got tits or tires, it will cost ya.


Oh fuk all I could have bought five times the truck in the US for the same price.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> When finally the brought one around that was acceptable. It needed some repair. Tires and such. But it was a 2002 and they wanted 320,000 for it. So I said I didn't want it. Family and GF pressured me into it.
> 
> 
> do you think it was possible that the real price was 270,000 and they took the 50,000
> 
> quite likely judging by your story so far


I am sure it would not be a reach. But were does all the money go? I am not joking I have spent several million on them and they don't have shit. Still live like animals.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ how much would have been the shipping cost and the tax?

----------


## 9999

Defo sounds like a rort from the OP. After a little stint looking into the Thai used car market I decided buying new from the factory was the only way to go over here.

----------


## bbigman21

I am not sure but using the following as a example. I had a friend send me some stuff from my house in the states. A pair of shoes, 2 pair of jeans,3 big books, and so misc. Crap that came out to 20 kilo. It was a hundred some bucks to send it. Then they called me from BKK to come and open it. All of it was used. I had to pay 15,000 to get it. Gangsters all of them!

----------


## 9999

Oh yeah my guess is 200K. They're trying to fuk you on both ends.

----------


## Thetyim

> guess what she wants to sell it for?


200,000 baht

----------


## Jack meoff

250,000

----------


## bbigman21

I got to tell you if I get 200k I would be happy but this is not going in the right direction.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

80,000

----------


## baldrick

it has probably been used a security for loans that have been spent on gambling and Lao Khow

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If the truck is in their name, you're fucked. Just take what you can get for it and leave it at that.

If it's in your name, then you will have to do the leg work yourself unless you know of a trustworthy local who will help.

If it was me, I'd make sure it fucked up in a few weeks time and lost your ex's family some face.

Sugar in the fuel maybe?

----------


## bbigman21

> it has probably been used a security for loans that have been spent on gambling and Lao Khow


Yeah maybe gambling. My GF wanted a store so there was a supply of the lao kao. Which is another story.

----------


## bbigman21

> If the truck is in their name, you're fucked. Just take what you can get for it and leave it at that.
> 
> If it's in your name, then you will have to do the leg work yourself unless you know of a trustworthy local who will help.
> 
> If it was me, I'd make sure it fucked up in a few weeks time and lost your ex's family some face.
> 
> Sugar in the fuel maybe?


Trying to get what I can for everything I can sell. I know I am fuked. Just trying to hang on here to get what I can. Pretending to not see what I am seeing. Shit getting a little silly here. Lot of fighting.

----------


## aging one

> it was a 2002 and they wanted 320,000 for it.


That is where you got taken. They do hold their value but not to that extent. If it is Isuzu its because its the year they went to the D Max, the same chasis and all as the Chevy Colorado. But the price was way to high for a 8 year old truck that needed tires.  

Better get back 300,00 since you put the new tires and only 8,000k. If not you know you were taken by your inlaws and sadly by your wife. 
Bummer as this one I could not keep my mouth shut on, Hope you can keep it all together. Good luck.

----------


## 9999

> I got to tell you if I get 200k I would be happy but this is not going in the right direction.


What make / model? Could be a bargain to be had (if they're not fucking you).

----------


## 9999

> My GF wanted a store so there was a supply of the lao kao. Which is another story.


Go on then...  ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

> If it was me, I'd make sure it fucked up in a few weeks time and lost your ex's family some face.  Sugar in the fuel maybe?


I am right with Marmers on this one.  I think you need to think about more than the truck. Again best of luck.

----------


## dirtydog

Buying cars and trucks in Thailand is a mugs game, public transport is so cheaper anyway, my car is 10 years old, done 80k km, probably last another 30 years at this rate.

----------


## ltnt

Sorry for the bad luck/poor decision making.  In case you didn't know it before you bought the used (No.2 Thai terms) PU, the seller payed your wife's family no less than 3% off the top of the sales price of 320K.  Standard finders fee here.

I don't want to sound to critical, but I figure they(gf family) probably have a deal for you already that includes two pigs, 12 chickens and a brand new Farang boyfriend for your girlfriend once you exit stage right.  

You're exit value is not more than 30,000Baht and you get to keep the old worn out tires.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Strongarm
> 
> 
> This thread would have been better with some pics....
> 
> 
> Should go without saying.  Nuddie pics of an ex-missus should be compulsory.


He's ignoring us.

----------


## nidhogg

^ I know.  And after all we have tried to do for him eh?

----------


## Cujo

> ^ I know.  And after all we have tried to do for him eh?


Yeah, we should make it a condition of help from the beginning.

----------


## nidhogg

^  Good idea.

Personally I think something along the lines of "If you wish to pour your heart out concerning your troubles with your misses or significant other*, please feel free, but when you finally dump her, you are duty bound to post as explicit nuddies shots as the board rules allow"


*not including any of butteflys on account of gayness, and socals on acount of uglinesss.

----------


## FlyFree

Enjoying the bullshit boys?

----------


## kingwilly

I second that.

----------


## nidhogg

> Enjoying the bullshit boys?


well, yeah.

----------


## FlyFree

What's up with the two of you and your avatars. Married?

----------


## The Muffinman

Isn't he supposed to be on a plane to Bangkok now?

And yet he's miraculously been logged on all afternoon.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Isn't he supposed to be on a plane to Bangkok now?
> 
> And yet he's miraculously been logged on all afternoon.



I especially liked post 254, where he is posting from the only taxi in Thailand with wifi.

----------


## misskit

> What's up with the two of you and your avatars. Married?


Nodhogg's is the Justin Beiber Fan Club Cat. That cat has seen too much.

----------


## jizzybloke

> where he is posting from the only taxi in Thailand with wifi


some areas do have pretty good 3G coverage!?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> 
> 
> Isn't he supposed to be on a plane to Bangkok now?
> 
> And yet he's miraculously been logged on all afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially liked post 254, where he is posting from the only taxi in Thailand with wifi.


I don't need wifi, I use WAP.

----------


## bbigman21

Hey wankers I am in BKK. I just read some of your posts and if you can't figure out how I posted when I was in the taxi you are a bunch of dumb fukers. It is called technology. The don't have 3G in Issan. Edge only and just like a cell phone you can use while moving.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Hey wankers I am in BKK. I just read some of your posts and if you can't figure out how I posted when I was in the taxi you are a bunch of dumb fukers. It is called technology. The don't have 3G in Issan. Edge only and just like a cell phone you can use while moving.


So, what was the story you told the gf and family?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^He's going back to work...

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^He's going back to work...


Thought he was off to Cambo first...?? :Confused: 

Sorry, I don't keep up with this shit.

----------


## BaitongBoy

He told the bitch he was going back to work and needed the money to get there...




> So, what was the story you told the gf and family?

----------


## Looper

So did you give her one for the road?

Up the arse I hope!

quid pro quo etc.

----------


## bbigman21

> So did you give her one for the road?
> 
> Up the arse I hope!
> 
> quid pro quo etc.


As a matter of fact I did. 
This last week has been a real bitch a lot of running around way to much drinking and for some odd reason I have not been sleeping well.
She has called me about thirty times since I left. I guess I am going to have to get a new sim. I am feeling good just a little. Tomorrow first day of freedom.

----------


## Cujo

Still waiting for pics.

----------


## sunsetter

get yaself down soi cowboy and pick a stunner, shag the bejeesus out of her,phone the missus mid way through and let her listen  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> Still waiting for pics


me too  ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

> Nodhogg's is the Justin Beiber Fan Club Cat.


oh, I thought he was just some pedantic prick....a cat!!



> She has called me about thirty times since I left. I guess I am going to have to get a new sim


keep her on a string, say you will be sending her lots of money, say you love her forever, send regards to her family

have fun

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> What's up with the two of you and your avatars. Married?
> 
> 
> Nodhogg's is the Justin Beiber Fan Club Cat. That cat has seen too much.


I don't know what's sadder, that Nids avatar is Justin Beibers fan cat, or that you know it.

----------


## kingwilly

> get yaself down soi cowboy and pick a stunner, shag the bejeesus out of her,phone the missus mid way through and let her listen


Klarse! 

But I like the idea of stringing her and her money grubbing 'brothers' and family along. Promise them a new car to replace the old, tell them to borrow the money for the deposit, that you'll be sending them 500,000 in a week's time.

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, could be a whole new thread

----------


## misskit

^^^ Once you see the photo you never forget. 

Warning...

https://teakdoor.com/1885102-post3228.html

----------


## Rural Surin

> yeah, could be a whole new thread


 
Oh, sure.....looking forward to it. :mid:

----------


## bbigman21

I am actually sad today. I miss her.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^^^ Once you see the photo you never forget. 
> 
> Warning...
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/1885102-post3228.html


Does that get you off, Bad Pussy?  :rofl:

----------


## DrAndy

> I am actually sad today. I miss her.


bloody hell, she sure has you by the balls

----------


## Iceburg Slim

> I am actually sad today. I miss her.



Why dont you join a flying club?  Get some air time.

----------


## Cujo

> I am actually sad today. I miss her.


What precipitated the split in the first place?
Maybe you should go back, you know you want to.
I'm sure she's sad and lonely without you. Probably crying.
Or just Shag a couple of hotties today, you know you want to.

----------


## Strongarm

I like Wilson's idea the best. You would reach legendary teak door status if you pulled that off, also, please send pics.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> 
> I am actually sad today. I miss her.
> 
> 
> What precipitated the split in the first place?
> Maybe you should go back, you know you want to.
> I'm sure she's sad and lonely without you. Probably crying.
> Or just Shag a couple of hotties today, you know you want to.


I like the last idea best.

----------


## bbigman21

Hey can somebody steer me to a decent cheap apartment near BTS?

----------


## Cujo

What happened to Cambodia?

----------


## Thetyim

^
He's  got another TGF now

----------


## Little Chuchok

> But I like the idea of stringing her and her money grubbing 'brothers' and family along. Promise them a new car to replace the old, tell them to borrow the money for the deposit, that you'll be sending them 500,000 in a week's time.


Yep,that's the one.Tell her that you miss her sooooooo much. Tell her that your family are going to send you money....she can put a deposit on a new car etc etc

----------


## DrAndy

> keep her on a string, say you will be sending her lots of money, say you love her forever, send regards to her family


it's true what they say, nobody reads my posts any more

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> keep her on a string, say you will be sending her lots of money, say you love her forever, send regards to her family
> 
> 
> it's true what they say, nobody reads my posts any more


What do you mean 'any more'?

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> He's  got another TGF now


You know what, I wouldn't be surprised.
Probably out buying her brother a truck as we speak.

----------


## DrAndy

> What do you mean 'any more'?


have you read "Alice in Wonderland"?




> `Take some more tea,' the March Hare said to Alice, very earnestly.  
> `I've had nothing yet,' Alice replied in an offended tone, `so I can't take more.'  
> `You mean you can't take _LESS_,' said the Hatter: `it's very easy to take _MORE_ than nothing.'  `Nobody asked _YOUR_ opinion,' said Alice.


the last line was written especially for you

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> What do you mean 'any more'?
> 
> 
> have you read "Alice in Wonderland"?


have you seen the movie 'Malice in wonderland'?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> ^
> He's  got another TGF now
> 
> 
> You know what, I wouldn't be surprised.
> Probably out buying her brother a truck as we speak.


I think he's going to go back to the one he just left.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thetyim
> ...


That would be too funny.
He never did explain why he was leaving.

----------


## bbigman21

Oui what the hell. Yes I am still going to Cambodia. For maybe two weeks not forever. And I don't want to go home in the middle of winter. Plus I am going to be here a week or two planning my trip and waiting on my mate. So I am looking for a apartment.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Oui what the hell. Yes I am still going to Cambodia. For maybe two weeks not forever. And I don't want to go home in the middle of winter. Plus I am going to be here a week or two planning my trip and waiting on my mate. So I am looking for a apartment.


Just out of interest, what's the plan for when the money runs out (200k will be under 100k in a month, then down to 10k in about 2 or 3 months...)? Do you have another revenue source, a job awaiting or a cunning plan?

----------


## bbigman21

I never run out of money. It was just going so fast that I had to say I ran out.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> Oui what the hell. Yes I am still going to Cambodia. For maybe two weeks not forever. And I don't want to go home in the middle of winter. Plus I am going to be here a week or two planning my trip and waiting on my mate. So I am looking for a apartment.
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, what's the plan for when the money runs out (200k will be under 100k in a month, then down to 10k in about 2 or 3 months...)? Do you have another revenue source, a job awaiting or a cunning plan?


The money was to take something back that she took from me. And spend on me forgetting her.

----------


## Bettyboo

Right then, the beers are on you; what time should we meet?




> I never run out of money. It was just going so fast that


??? Never run or never ran; not a grammar point just interested - I'd like to say 'I never run out of money', but, alas, I cannot.

----------


## bbigman21

> Right then, the beers are on you; what time should we meet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> ...


Certainly I could run out of money. But I didn't and said I did. I thought I should enjoy some of it.
Not locked up in some backwoods hell hole. But spending money like I was shagging 4 bar girls a night.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ okay. Good stuff.

4 is too many, btw.

----------


## bbigman21

> Right then, the beers are on you; what time should we meet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> ...


Well I could help you with that. How much would you like to invest

----------


## Bettyboo

^ 1 wife; you can come and pick her up at any time you like (she comes with a mother too).

----------


## bbigman21

> ^ 1 wife; you can come and pick her up at any time you like (she comes with a mother too).


Dammit NO I just got rid of that mess.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ how about if I throw the car in too?

I'd suggest an inititial 3 year term; if you want to exit the agreement after 3 years, and you are still alive, then you may legally do so and walk away. Win/win.  :Smile:  send me an email...

----------


## bbigman21

> ^ how about if I throw the car in too?
> 
> I'd suggest an inititial 3 year term; if you want to exit the agreement after 3 years, and you are still alive, then you may legally do so and walk away. Win/win.  send me an email...


Hmm what else you got? Salable anyway?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I told you already: the MiL... Snap it up while you can.

----------


## bbigman21

> ^ I told you already: the MiL... Snap it up while you can.


Is she a work horse or is she high an mighty now?

----------


## nedwalk

stay strong BIGMAN stay true..enjoy your life...have fun , don,t listen too much to the nay sayers..your heart is wounded,, so now do whatever the fuck you want..jump out of an airplane , buy that bike or the dress you desire,,give a fuck what any one thinks mate its your life and it is tooo fucking short..good luck to ya mate

----------


## DrAndy

yeah man, jump without looking

and those Cambodian girls are all sweet and lovely

----------


## Looper

> jump out of an airplane


but not off a balcony!




> buy that bike or the dress you desire


you should be able to get away with something strapless at this time of year and anything sheer will look quite fetching on you

 :sexy:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by nedwalk
> 
> jump out of an airplane
> 
> 
> but not off a balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe something girlish like this.

----------


## hmmm

> Originally Posted by roamer
> 
> 
> I`ll take a guess that your g/f   wants to sell it for 160 K, being half the purchase price.
> 
> Hope things work out for you
> 
> 
> She is saying " you know with the flood no people have money" she wants me to sell for 110,000
> The flood had no effect up here other than short supply of some things.


It's easy to say to another guy but... "Get out, now!" These people, including your girlfriend, have no respect for you and your hard-earned money. 

The flood excuse is crap.

I know someone who sold their car recently and several buyers told her that they were looking at used cars because there was such a backlog on factory orders with the flood's effect on car factories.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^He's gone already...

----------


## hmmm

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> 
> Not me mate my budget below for a week:
> Beer 1,200 b
> Groceries 3,000 b
> Gas 500 b
> 
> 
>  Your welcome to stay at my place anytime


Mine too, for only 50,000 a week. Think, you'll be saving 10,000 a week! :Smile:

----------


## hmmm

> ^He's gone already...


 :Smile:  Yeah, I was posting after reading the first page of this car-crash/troll story.  Either way, it was entertaining. 

The sad thing about Thailand is that it could be true...

----------

